# Free Social Anxiety Bootcamp



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi my name is Sebastian Shah and I am offering to anyone willing to accept free personal training in overcoming social anxiety. I have just recently recovered and I know exactly what it is like to be socially anxious. There are many cognitive distortions I have had to redesign consciously as I worked to get better. I know exactly what your daily struggles are as I have been there too. I had this illness for roughly 10 years and it took 5 years worth of fighting to progress to the level I am at now. My aim in creating this post is not to advertise for financial gain, my goal is to simply gain experience in helping people with social anxiety live the life they deserve. I have been to psychologists, psychiatrists and support groups and have a good knowledge base in the recovery process. I have found that all the help offered lacked certain key insights that a person with social anxiety must really come to himself. This is why I want to be the person in your life who can share with you the knowledge I have gaine


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, nice post here. It's really hard not to believe someone who says they just recovered from SA is not trying to get money by posting here. No one recovers from SA. You may not feel its symptons, but it was there.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Ofcourse you can recover, why else is this the "socialanxietysupport" forum? People come here to seek advice on getting better, not to become complacent with their lives. I'm afraid your post has revealed more about you than me.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.stevepavlina.com/articles/courage-to-live-consciously.htm

Here is an article I believe everyone should read. And as to Chatise19; there are genuine people left in this world, those who want to simply help others. Don't be so cynical it closes your mind to change. Money is a fact of life, and knowing that there are people who want to help you but are forced to charge does not change the fact that they genuinely want to help you. Right now I have no experience in coaching others through this illness and feel as if I should volunteer my services. Those who want my help can contact me personally.


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

One thing that I have learned during my life is that you cannot give the truth to someone unwilling to hear it. Having said that, I want to give you a piece of advice; never entertain the notion that social anxiety is incurable, it's simply not true. That could be a core belief of yours that you should work on changing if you truly want to recover and live your life to the fullest. Having said that here is my original thread that I posted here offering free advice to those willing to listen :

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...from-sa-and-depression-149888/#post1059407364


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I came back here regretting my post. I'm feeling really bitter today, but I shouldn't put you (nspace) down because of it. I would love to help others with SA, but would probably charge them so they believe I'm professional. I wouldn't blame you if you delete my posts so other won't think similar thoughts as mine.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

right on man! its nice to see someone willing to coach. 
I wished someone here where i live was willing to coach me back in my bad sa days. I wouldve paid good money for that


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Your post is fine, I will leave it. I already anticipated that reaction and think its better to get the idea that I want peoples money out of the way first. I want to help people but also I do want experience. I want to see if the techniques I developed can actually make a difference in peoples lives. Thank you for re-posting, I respect that.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Man, i thought this was a real camp


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't that what therapy is for???


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Interesting, my gut says you are genuine, and if I were closer I'd give this a go. However I'm in London.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Would you be able to do this using Skype?


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I could, have only used Vent though


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

I just want to help some people it doesn't matter how. This condition robbed me of many years of my young life. Everyone who has this condition should see what recovery is like.


----------



## Dannydog2333 (Jan 3, 2012)

*hello*

I had a question when u had anxiety what did u feel .. Because I get this felling warm felling coming down my head all over my body and feel like I'm fading away and feel like I'm about to die.. I really need help


----------

